# white spots in plant only tank



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi there! I have a small 10G tank I am trying to grow out some plants in and I just noticed a bunch of tiny white dots all over the driftwood. The tank has been running for a number of months, all that is in there is one ramshorn snail that came on as a hitch hiker and I think one or two cherry shrimp (also hitch hikers). The spots look like ich spots but on the wood... They don't appear to move at all. 

Any ideas what it might be? Ich needs a host, correct?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Ich wouldn't be visible if it wasn't on a host. Could just be ramshorn eggs.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

i dont know about ramshorn snails, but zebra nerite snails COVER driftwood in their little white eggs.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Can you see them? Don't look like snail eggs... 
But I've been wrong many many times... 

Plus they are somewhat evenly distributed all over the tank...

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe its a start to that white fungii looking stuff I see on driftwood that plecos eat. I really am not sure.

When it spreads you'll get a better ID though.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

It's already been through that phase of growing slime... Mostly gone now.
I guess I will wait and see! 

It really does look like ich. I know it can't be but still! 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Probably some fungus or eggs


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's just the white slime that you saw before, I'm pretty sure its bacteria eating from the driftwood. It should go away on its on, I just don't know how long it takes.

I've heard of people on this forum boiling\scraping it off and mentions of some plecos eating it though, I think BNP's do.. Hopefully it won't look too unsightly before it goes away.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

I am fairly confident it's not the slime. They are individual little dots with well defined edges. I don't think they move, but if they do it is really really slowly! 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I've had FW limpets before, they move VERY slowly but they also somehow seem to multiply VERY quickly.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have similiar spots in both my planted tanks. I thought they were Cory eggs but maybe they are nerite snails eggs or some other snail. They never hatched and are a pain to scrap off whatever they are.


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Get a pea puffer. I had white spots in my planted tank as well and my pea puffer destroyed all of them in 2 days..
Good luck!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

were they super tiny? like, less than a mm in size? I just wish I knew what they were - I don't want to transfer any plants from that tank to my main tank with those in there...


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I will try to take a picture for you and post it.


----------

